

Show HN: An Android app to slow your test device down – comes with an API - emil10001
http://www.recursiverobot.com/post/68170841323/an-android-app-to-slow-your-test-device-down

======
BostonEnginerd
Nice app! How long did this take you to build?

~~~
emil10001
Total real time was under a week, since I did it on the side. I didn't keep
track of the number of hours.

